# lightning fotd



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jun 20, 2007)

It was awhile back but I didn't post it in here

http://a469.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...f3fdbabb5c.jpg

http://a396.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...e0adf5ef53.jpg


----------



## poetic_slut (Jun 20, 2007)

oh wow!
This is gorgeous!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 20, 2007)

wow! this is amazing! fantastic lashes and colours!


----------



## eighmii (Jun 20, 2007)

whoa!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 20, 2007)

Your lips look really cool!


----------



## _pixie_ (Jun 20, 2007)

This is amazing. it totally transforms the shape of your eyes using those lashes


----------



## Bybs (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! This look is absolutely amazing.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## pookus (Jun 20, 2007)

completely awesome!  can you tell me how you did your lips?


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 20, 2007)

*THAT'S HOT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 20, 2007)

wow! =O AMAZING! i love the gradient on your lips from dark to light! love love the whole look!


----------



## fmindik (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG wow, no more words to say


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 20, 2007)

what did you use?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 20, 2007)

Love the lips! Please post what you used


----------



## snowkei (Jun 20, 2007)

wow it's cool!


----------



## verdge (Jun 20, 2007)

very pretty!!! and creative!!!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 20, 2007)

wow!!! Gorgeous!!!! yes, please tell us what you used!!!! Keep those posts comin' !!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very creative, what lashes did you use?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!! this is absolutly amazing


----------



## entipy (Jun 20, 2007)

That is quite dramatic! Please post what you used.


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 20, 2007)

omg WOW!!!!!

those lips!!! amazing!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 20, 2007)

That is amazing!!! I need to know what you used on the lips!???


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 20, 2007)

what did you use?

omigosh! i could stare at this forever.. this is the best dramatic photo i've ever seen! this should be some mag contest entry.... this is the hotness! you are awesome!!! thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## nycDiva357 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm speechless...this is so awesome!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_what did you use?

omigosh! i could stare at this forever.. this is the best dramatic photo i've ever seen! this should be some mag contest entry.... this is the hotness! you are awesome!!! thanks so much for sharing!_

 

Basically EVERYTHING she said.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!

Please, let us know what you used?  I am really loving the gradient on the lips.  That is a beautiful effect!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 20, 2007)

omg! that looks so..doll like. lovew the lashes


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 20, 2007)

wow. that looks AMAZING!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 20, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy crap, im in love with this look!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks you guys! The eyes I used to purple in the roro palette, and the white. I also used carbon from mac, black liner and white liner,

the lips. I custom mix my colors so I can't tell you exactly what i used but a light nude color in the center, and i took the same purple from my eyes and put it on the outter and lancome juicy gloss over it. You can recreate that look with any lipstick color, and some bright eyeshadow. have fun!


----------



## elisha24 (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I ask where you got the lashes from, I am trying to find some similar ones atm.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jun 20, 2007)

I got them at hot topic


----------



## breathless (Jun 20, 2007)

whoa! i love this!


----------



## abbypsychedelic (Jun 21, 2007)

what you did with your lips is stunning.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2007)

OH MY GOD THAT'S GORGEOUSS!!! I don't know which I like more, the lips or eyes... OooooOOOooooOOOooo!!!!! Please please please tell us how you did those lips!

edit/ nm lol. I was sooo excited with your fotd I didn't get a chance to read the posts hehe


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 21, 2007)

all i can say is wow...lashes


----------



## SuSana (Jun 21, 2007)

love the lips


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## natasha (Jun 21, 2007)

wow..................sooo blessed with talent 
wish i could do it.........u look awesome..........


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with everyone- Amazing!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 21, 2007)

wow 0_o 
gorgeous


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my God! OhmyGodohmyGodohmyGod. I'm more impressed than I've been by anyone in months.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

That's really hot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great job!!


----------



## xheylushx (Jun 21, 2007)

wow that is gorgeous


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 22, 2007)

wow, that is amazing! you did a great job! please, tell us what you used!


----------

